
How We Got 10,000 Visitors from Hacker News Within 3 Days and Screwed It Up - rmason
http://kraftblick.com/blog/hacker-news-front-page/
======
brudgers
Getting visitors from Hacker News doesn't seem like a high value business
metric.

------
herbst
Or maybe because the article handled a old topic is it were something new and
the account that posted it also heavily spammed around reddit.

IMO you lost your whole credibility by the reddit spam.

